# Painted Rohloff



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello

I am think about painting my Red Rohloff Speedhub in White.  

Does anyone have tried it?? Any remarks??


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

I doubt anyone has tried to paint their Rohloff, but maybe someone has. My suggestion is to enjoy the hub as is and let some time go by. If you do ultimately decide to paint the hub white, you will have to remove it completely from the wheel assuming it's now mounted in order to do a respectable job. Make sure the primer will bond to the surface, and use a good durable paint, or possibly look into having it powder coated. Think a lot and go slowly would be my advice. If it were my hub I would leave it as is.


----------



## vik (Oct 13, 2005)

suba said:


> If it were my hub I would leave it as is.


+100 - why mess with success just for a little bling?...


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a friend who powder coated his duck egg green to match his repainted Maverick frame. Even painted the shifter box.

It looks "dope", as they say on these forums.

Joe


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

I found people to already did it... I am developing this idea with a friend of mine who does a great job with recycle bikes.
The idea is to seal it very well with tape and then, with graffiti paint, do the "scary job". I think this is the best way to avoid problems with the R and to get a better finishing.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

is your hub anodised or powder coated? Not sure how well paint sticks to anodising. Either way you may need to prep the surface for a good bond...


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

finch2 said:


> is your hub anodised or powder coated? Not sure how well paint sticks to anodising. Either way you may need to prep the surface for as good bond...


Mine is red powder coated. (it's already painted!!). Any remarks?


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Be carefull not to put paint over the oil screw and over the disk tab
Other than that , I don't see any problem.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Great way to reduce the resale value, if you decide to sell it.


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

RandyBoy said:


> Great way to reduce the resale value, if you decide to sell it.


Or maybe not!!! I wont ask you to buy it... :thumbsup:


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

hmpoliveira said:


> Mine is red powder coated. (it's already painted!!). Any remarks?


it should be a good base to paint on if you abrade it with fine wet and dry, or similar. It will need a "key" to bond and it will help to remove any contaminants fromt he surface


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

hmpoliveira said:


> Or maybe not!!! I wont ask you to buy it... :thumbsup:


You _will _depreciate the value considerably, and don't ask me to buy it either because I wouldn't. Do as you wish, but honestly I don't see the point of this thread other than to waste peoples time. You made up your mind before you ever posted. Most reasonable people will think it's a bad idea, but have at it and don't waste everyone's time asking opinions when you're already bent on painting your hub.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

Just my opinion here:

-If you're going to paint it with nifty graphics, pyschadelic spirals, or some other such design; I think it would be cool. 

-If you're going to paint it white. Well, white is just another shade of red. Who cares? 

Technically, if you're going to paint it do as suggested previously:
-remove from wheel.
-mask seals, oil fill, rotor mating surface
-prepare surface by sanding with wet/dry and cleaning thoroughly
-prime
-paint

Ultimately, it's yours. Do whatever you want to make it look however you'd like...Then GO RIDE IT!


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

swift said:


> Just my opinion here:
> 
> -If you're going to paint it with nifty graphics, pyschadelic spirals, or some other such design; I think it would be cool.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support and suggestions... What ever happens, the responsibility will be always mine!!
But I am sure it will look amazing and still work as an outstanding Rohloff Hub.
Best, H


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

hmpoliveira said:


> Thanks for your support and suggestions... What ever happens, the responsibility will be always mine!!
> But I am sure it will look amazing and still work as an outstanding Rohloff Hub.
> Best, H


You'll probably void your warranty doing this so be ready for that or wait 2 years until your warranty runs out.


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

vikb said:


> You'll probably void your warranty doing this so be ready for that or wait 2 years until your warranty runs out.


Yes, thanks... my speedhub is already 4 years old!!!


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd still think twice about that. As long as the hub hasn't been tampered with, Rohloff generally take care of their customers if they have speedhub woes - regardless of how old the hub is. Why not just write them an Email first and see what they say. They can only say no in which case, your position hasn't changed!


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

estutjaweh said:


> I'd still think twice about that. As long as the hub hasn't been tampered with, Rohloff generally take care of their customers if they have speedhub woes - regardless of how old the hub is. Why not just write them an Email first and see what they say. They can only say no in which case, your position hasn't changed!


I already wrote Rohloff. They say the serial number should not be hidden; paint in contact with disc mount and/or seals could be also a problem.
I am sure that with good care it's possible to make a perfect work


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

suba said:


> You _will _depreciate the value considerably, and don't ask me to buy it either because I wouldn't. Do as you wish, but honestly I don't see the point of this thread other than to waste peoples time. You made up your mind before you ever posted. Most reasonable people will think it's a bad idea, but have at it and don't waste everyone's time asking opinions when you're already bent on painting your hub.


My sentiments exactly. :skep:


----------

